# Lenovo Mixed Reality startet nicht



## 5ting (9. Januar 2019)

Hallöchen 

Erstmal kurz zu meinem System 
Windows 10 Home
B450 Mainboard
Ryzen 2700X
16GB Ram 
Rog Strix RX 580 


So nun zu meiner Frage 


Windows Mixed Reality versucht zu starten, auch die Brille startet. 

Allerdings bleibt die Brille schwarz man sieht nur das es heller wird aber kein Bild kommt. Mixed Reality startet immer wieder und sonst passiert nichts. Irgendwann verabschiedet sich der Grakatreiber und ich muss neu starten. 


Habe schon nach dem Grakatreiber geschaut aber der ist auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Die Brille wird auch vom System erkannt. Deinstallation und neu Installation der Brille habe ich auch schon versucht hat nicht funktioniert. 

Was kann ich noch machen? 
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## 0-8-15 (13. Januar 2019)

Schau mal ob du USB3.0 verwendest, über den kommt der "Saft".


----------

